# I love the Seekers...!



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I know the Ausies seem to be overloaded with entertainment talent but I could not get over the wonderful sound of the Seeker back then or now!

If you don't know who they are (were) punch in Seekers (not New Seekers) or better yet Judith Durham......:tiphat::trp:


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

ooops wrong forum (sorry)


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, they were a great combo. They put Australia on the map in those days, and they are not as embarrasing as Rolf Harris...


----------

